# Корсет при межпозвоночной грыже



## Леночка (28 Ноя 2006)

Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, у моей мамы межпозвоночная грыжа (L5) болит спина прострелами.

Ей врач сказал носить корсет
Там, где она живет, прошла по всем аптекам, корсетов не продают никаких.

Я живу в москве.
Вот только я не знаю какой лучше...
видела в интернете поясничные, есть высокие, есть какие-то с лямками...

Вообщем я не знаю...помогите...может кто ссылки даст...
Спасибо!


----------



## Кузьмич (29 Ноя 2006)

Такой же доктор и меня обязал надеть корсет. Кстати, недавно я его выбросил на помойку. Почти новый. Кожаный. Оттделанный сукном. Носил бы его, сейчас был бы инвалидом. 

Этапы становления колясочника: появление боли - самостоятельное лечение - врач невропатолог (и иже с ним) - корсет, вольтарен, баралгин, новокаин и ещё десяток не полезных, но вредных препаратов - усиление боли - операция - временное облегчение - ивалид-колясочник. 

Я дошёл до этапа "усиление боли". После этого от услуг больницы отказался. И вот уже 7 лет бегаю, в .т.ч. на лыжах, играю в футбол, вожу автомобиль, работаю на даче (не по необходимости - для души). Как это стало возможно? Легко! Это может кадый. 

Если интересно, могу рассказать.


----------



## Admin (29 Ноя 2006)

Кузьмич написал(а):
			
		

> Если интересно, могу рассказать.


Безусловно интересно, расскажите пожалуйста


----------



## Кузьмич (30 Ноя 2006)

Это только в больнице скопом, по одному рецепту, одними и теми же методами и "лекарствами" "лечат". Моя информация не годится, как общая рекомендация для всех. Поэтому применима она только для каждого конкретного случая. Мой e-mail открыт.


----------



## Ell (1 Дек 2006)

Уважаемый Кузьмич! Скажите, пожалуйста, Вы даете рекомендации, исходя из каких фактов? Как-то слишком загадочно всё у Вас...


----------



## Кузьмич (1 Дек 2006)

Ell написал(а):
			
		

> Уважаемый Кузьмич! Скажите, пожалуйста, Вы даете рекомендации, исходя из каких фактов? Как-то слишком загадочно всё у Вас...



  Загадочно? Как посмотреть. Может ли человек вылечить себя сам, без медицинского вмешательства? Может ли у человека восстановиться, например, оторванная конечность? А клешня у рака или хвост у ящерицы? Заживают ли царапины, мелкие порезы, ссадины на теле человека без следа? Выздоравливает ли человек при легких простудных заболеваниях или расстройствах пищеварительного тракта?  
Загадочные вопросы?

  Мои рекомендации могут быть в виде вопросов. Конкретных или общих. Каких будет больше? Общие рекомендации, как лекарства в больничном отделении - всем одни и те же, поровну, чтоб каждое искало свою болезнь. Я не медицина, ангажированная фармацевтическими компаниями, не Чумак, не Кашпировский. 

  Из того, что применимо ко всем: Если человек во всем видит негатив - это безнадёжно больной. Ксати, больше половины "больных" - это просто лентяи или симулянты.


----------



## Ell (2 Дек 2006)

Кузьмич, а я бы отделила зёрна от плевел все же. Кстати, у Вас, определенно, негатив к официальной медицине и стойкое сокрытие своих методик. Не правда ли, странно... 

Помогая другим - помогаешь себе. Света Вам и разума.


----------



## Кузьмич (2 Дек 2006)

Удачи Вам на сельскохозяйственном поприще. Что касается негатива, скорее - устоявшееся мнение, созданное усилиями ВСЕХ медицинских работников, кто честно пытался мне помочь или делал вид, что лечит. Реабилитацию пришлось проходить не столько после болезни, сколько после "лечения". И не вина медиков в этом. Их так учили. 

Почему моя информация не для всех? Повторюсь: "Это только в больнице скопом, по одному рецепту, одними и теми же методами и "лекарствами" "лечат". Выдам часть "секрета". Расскажу о том, что многие знают, но НИКТО не применяет: 
В принципе, ЛЮБОЙ человек способен исцелить себя сам. Для этого нужно сконцентрироваться на мысли о выздоровлении, параллельно проводя какие-либо действия (гимнастика, водные процедуры, прогревание, массаж, употребление воды или пищи, вдыхание ароматов или чистого воздуха, созерцание природы, прослушивание музыки и т.д.). 

При болях в позвоночнике
1. Я рекомендую полностью исключить применение ВСЕХ «лекарственных» препаратов (деклофенак, вольтарен, баралгин, новокаин и т.п.). Боль для того и существует, чтоб человек начал бороться с болезнью, а не с ее симптомами. 

Все просто - нет боли без применения обезболивающих препаратов – нет болезни. 

Обезболивание можно сравнить с ситуацией, когда солдат напился до помутнения в глазах и, действуя по принципу «если я никого не вижу, то и меня никто не видит», заявляет о своей полной маскировке. 

2. На первом этапе лечения необходимо максимальное, насколько могут справиться почки,  потребление жидкости (алкоголь исключить!), максимальное тепло – лучше надеть шерстяное белье и укутаться в теплое одеяло. Тепло – это такая же энергия, как и пища. На первых порах будет непривычно и неприятно из-за обильного потовыделения. 

3. Режим постельный. В сидячем положении находиться ни в коем случае нельзя! ОСОБЕННО В ТРАНСПОРТЕ. Лежа на спине необходимо подкладывать валик или подушку под колени, лежа на животе – под живот. Не стягивать поясницу поясом, после водных процедур можно плотно обернуть вокруг тела полотенце, но не на продолжительное время – 5-10 минут. 

4. Найти хорошего массажиста. Сеанс массажа длится от 40-50 минут на начальном этапе, до 1,5-2 часов в завершающей стадии лечения (всего 10-15 сеансов). Никаких «ломаний», «вправлений» массажист не должен делать, вся процедура проходит в комфортных, приятных для выздоравливающего ощущениях. 

5. Если есть возможность использовать бассейн (достаточный, чтоб лечь в нем во весь рост), то нужно проводить массаж и с помощью душа Алексеева, применив насадку с меньшим количеством отверстий, температура воды должна быть комфортно теплой, лучше – чуть горячей. 

6. Также можно применять гидромассаж в ванне. Для этого нужно лечь животом на подставку, расположив на ней всю верхнюю часть тела, ноги, согнув в коленях, опустить в ванну. В этом случае лучше принять позу эмбриона, усилием сознания полностью раскрепостить мышцы спины. Воздействовать необходимо на всю поверхность – от головы до пальцев ног. Запястья и кисти рук подвергать усиленному воздействию водяных струй. Массируется голое тело, через трусы эффект от массажа такой же, как от протестов перед телевизором. Через 10-15 дней боль утихнет, но режим лечения не менять. Через месяц можно будет начинать укреплять «мышечный корсет».

Межпозвонковая грыжа для большинства людей болезнь неизлечимая. Операция, которую настойчиво рекомендуют врачи, является, по сути, капитуляцией перед болезнью. В большей степени это связано с сознанием человека, его отношением к окружающему миру. Если человек доверяет врачам и не доверяет при этом себе, он будет болен всегда. Как и всегда будут врачи...

...И в этих знаниях была истина – нет неизлечимых болезней, есть люди, которые не хотят быть здоровыми...

...Половина болезней человека обусловлена его собственной ленью, которая чаще выглядит как неорганизованность...

... Болезни, сидящие у человека в голове, активизируются не от того, что он побывал в холоде или что-то непотребное съел. Они начинают своё развитие с отношения человека к себе и окружающему его миру...

Достаточно. Понимайте и принимайте это как хотите. Лучше с пользой для себя и для других. И дай Вам Бог, чтоб моя помощь Вам не понадобилась.


----------



## Ell (2 Дек 2006)

Уважаемый Кузьмич, спасибо, что поделились своей тайной, хотя и не открыли Америки. Есть разумное зерно в Ваших рассуждениях.

В свою очередь хочу пожелать Вам терпимости, всепрощения и доброты. И не забывайте - "сельскохозяйственное поприще", как и природа, тоже может помочь в выздоровлении, а уж доброта точно спасёт мир. Засим, прощаюсь с Вами.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Дек 2006)

Кузмич!!! А, Вы молодец!
Думаю, большей половине моих пациентов Ваш совет поможет.


----------



## Ell (2 Дек 2006)

Позволю себе добавить - во всём должен быть разумный подход прежде всего. Согласитесь -аппендицит, например, сам не рассосётся. Так что... думать и еще раз думать, прежде, чем...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Дек 2006)

В этом и проблема, как отобрать ту половину, где помогут методы Кузмича и, где нужно отезать аппендицит, а то умрет человек.
Оно и с аппендицитом-то, не всегда попадаем.

А здесь не смертельно, только очень болит, а боль понятие относительное, относительно порога боли. А порог боли так же относителен, относительно самочувствия и настроения человека. Именно поэтому одни справляются сами, другие и с помощью врачей не встают. 

Если взять тех у кого болит терпимо (относительно всех его особенностей), то до 90% компенсируются сами, силами своего организма. Если взять нетерпимую боль (опять же относительно), то они бегут к врачу и 90%, компенсируются с помощью врача.
10% первого случая попадают все таки к врачу, и там повторяется те же 90% и 10%. Они или на инвалидность или на операцию, или (к сожалению) инвалидность через операцию.

Во втором случае почти все 10% на операционный стол или инвалидность, или инвалидность через операцию.

Такая градация позволяет мне прогнозировать развитие проблемы у пациента и не терять дух при неудачах, они к сожалению бывают. И забирают у врача часть его жизни (через настроение и нервы). И счастье, что вылеченных больше они дают жизнь (через настроение и радость)


----------



## Ell (3 Дек 2006)

Согласна, Доктор. Вот потому и говорю, что каждый сам должен решать и действовать. Приведу пример. Моё давление 80 на 60. Когда были безумные болевые приступы, давление зашкаливало 135 на 90, слезы сами текли, мозг взрывался.

Ни о каких внутренних резервах организма думать было невмоготу. Тут без врачей и медикаментов просто было не обойтись. А вот сняв боль, можно действовать. Первая операция (10 лет назад) уверена - был последний и реальный выход, потому что боролась до последнего, но наступил момент, когда постоянная боль сводила с ума, да еще ходить перестала. 

А сейчас, надеюсь, обойдется иными методами. Так что - решение за каждым конктретным человеком и объективной картиной течения болезни, я так думаю.


----------



## Кузьмич (3 Дек 2006)

Многим хочется задать вопрос: Что ж вы такие больные, если такие умные? Часто люди считают себя большими знатоками в какой-либо области, на поверку являясь полными дилетантами. 

Начинаешь о чем-то говорить, тут же собеседник заявляет - я это знаю. Просишь его поподробнее рассказать, несет какую-то ахинею. Так и в моем случае. 

Ведь то, о чем я рассказал на форуме, не более, чем введение. Но тут же мне заявляют, что ничего нового я не открыл. Это мог заявить человек, который действительно знает вопрос, либо тот, кто невнимательно прочитал текст, либо тот, кто относится к указанной вначале категории.  

В общем, там действительно почти ничего малоизвестного не было. Почти.


----------



## Ell (3 Дек 2006)

Уважаемый Кузьмич! Вы что ж так нетерпимы и категоричны? Кидая камни в мой огород, подумайте сто раз. Да, у меня была операция 10 лет назад. Да, сейчас диагноз хуже, чем тогда. Но, заметьте, ходила, хожу и, надеюсь, буду ходить.

На данном же форуме я хотела найти больных и специалистов, людей, которые могут дать реальные дельные советы и поделиться опытом. А совсем не тех, кто считает всех вокруг балбесами


----------



## Кузьмич (4 Дек 2006)

Ell, к сожалению, люди часто слышат не то, что им говорят, а то, что хотят услышать. Есть ли разница в диалоге между оппонентами и собеседниками? С кем из них беседа будет конструктивной? В случае с Вашей болезнью настолько все очевидно. Не подумайте, что я хочу Вас как-то оскорбить или обидеть. Вы (не врачи) довели себя  до критического состояния. Вы согласились на операцию, не имея представления о последствиях, преследуя сиюминутную цель - избавиться от боли. И сейчас продолжаете себя калечить. 

Конкретно для Вас рекомендация: 
Отбросьте подозрительность - никто Вас не хочет оскорбить, никто Вас не ненавидит; 

Будьте нейтральны, не нужно вслух всем желать добра и счастья, а про себя таить злобу;

К любой ситуации относитесь, как к природному явлению - никто не возмущается, когда светит солнце или идет дождь, так же не нужно возмущаться тому, что вы изменить не в состоянии (Вам наступили на ногу (нахамили, накричали и т.д.) – можете эту ситуацию как-то вернуть в исходное состояние?) ;

Не теряйте чувства юмора. Если кажется, что Вам нагрубили, подумайте, скорее всего Вы просто не оценили шутку;

Если на газоне лежит мусор, попробуйте видеть только зеленую траву;

Забудьте о телевизоре и прессе - подумайте, так ли Вам необходимо знать, что где-то кого-то убили или какого цвета бельё у какой ни будь артистки. Нужна ли вам бесполезная или негативная информация? Живите своей жизнью;

Истоки любой болезни у человека в голове. Поняв это, можно обойтись без чьей либо помощи; 

Еще раз ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО прочитайте то, о чем я уже писал.
Вы можете сказать, что я не открыл ничего нового. Библия тоже не сегодня написана, но сколько людей, прочитав её, находят много нового для себя.

Не спешите с выводами. Прислушайтесь к себе. Разберётесь – будете вспоминать свою болезнь, как недоразумение, как незначительный эпизод в своей жизни.
_______________
P.S. Мне один мудрый человек сказал: «Прежде, чем вешать на людей ярлыки, посмотрись в зеркало».


----------



## Ell (4 Дек 2006)

Кузьмич, спасибо за советы. В свою очередь пожелаю Вам убирать тот мусор, который Вы видите, и все же самому не развешивать ярлыки. Жаль,что не получилось у нас с Вами конструктивного диалога. Но, значит, он и не нужен Значит, всё, что я делаю - абсолютно правильно и не нуждается в корректировке Удачи Вам и здоровья.


----------



## Леночка (4 Дек 2006)

И все-таки может мне кто посоветует корсет?
Я вот присмотрела Корсет ортопедический с ребрами жесткости IBS-3006
Пойдет или нет?

У меня вопрос:
Какой жесткости лучше брать корсет при грыже и при болях через день
Как его носить - постоянно или как?
Мама работает за станком - целый день сидит.

Когда делаешь упражнения, корсет снимать или делать в нем?

Очень жду ответов!!!!
Спасибо!


----------



## Ell (4 Дек 2006)

Леночка, у меня американский корсет с 6 ребрами. Похож на тот, что Вы описали. Ношу его не более 4 часов в день (при обострении). Занимаюсь без него. Мне помогает при ходьбе в гололед при длительных поездках в транспорте, при работе за компьютером. Но постоянно носить, думаю, не имеет смысла, ведь мышцы должны работать.


----------



## Кузьмич (4 Дек 2006)

Леночка написал(а):
			
		

> и все-таки может мне кто посоветует корсет?
> Я вот присмотрела Корсет ортопедический с ребрами жесткости IBS-3006
> Пойдет или нет?
> 
> ...



Брать или не брать корсет - вопрос не стоит. Главное - какой и подойдёт ли. Чтоб за станком сидеть можно было. Чего Вы хотите добиться? Инвалидности? Тогда неважно с рёбрами жёсткости или «Доктор диск», главное побольше находиться в сидячем положении. И почетное звании инвалида Вашей маме обеспечено. 

Если Вы действительно хотите помочь маме, пришлите на мой e-mail описание её состояния  и ощущений (боли, судороги, онемение). Может быть, я смогу помочь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Дек 2006)

При грыже диска пояса и корсеты могут применяться различные:

1. Для защиты от холода. Обычно это х/б или шерстяная ткань плотно прилегающая к телу. Сюда же относятся все виды паясов из шести и меха животных. Время носки - постоянно в холодное время года.

2. Для защиты позвоночника от перегрузки при работе. Обычно это плотная малоэластичная ткань, часто с 4-6 металлическими или пластиковыми вставками, шириной 20-25 см, для перекрытия 1-2 позвоночных двигательных сегментов. Здесь важно правильная носка корсета т.е. только при работе, избыточных движениях, неконтролируемых движениях, при усталости в спине. Время регулируется временем работы. (на конвеере в поясе, на перекуре снимаем).

3. Для защиты позвоночника от движения при боли в спине. Обычно это плотная малоэластичная ткань, всегда с 6-8 металлическими или пластиковыми вставками, шириной 30-35 см, для перекрытия подвижности всего поясничного отдела. Время носки - постоянно на период острой боли (ясно, что лежать без пояса)

4. Сейчас формируется новое поколение лечебных поясов с магнитами, с электровоздействием, с парафином, с растяжением позвонков и т.д. Тоже имеют право на жизнь, но по правилам носки изложеннымв в п. 1.2.3.

5. Повторюсь, носить только при боли, и при работе, 2-4 часа в день (если первые полдня не болит, то и одевать надо во второй половине дня). Рекомендую перемещения когда сложно контролировать ситуацию (транспорт, особенно метро и автобус, гололед, толпа, лес)

6. Обязательно кроме пояса упражнения (посмотрите на и моём сайте и здесь много хорошего). Если упражнения плавные (йога, пилатес, колонетик, аквааэробика), то без пояса, думаю активные упражнения ей сейчас не нужны.

7. Прислущайтесь к Кузьмичу, в его рассуждениях много разумного и главное в том что кроме пассивного лечения должно быть много активного.  И не говорите, что и так много работаете, работа - это трата бензина, а занятия и тренировки - заправка машины.


----------



## Кузьмич (4 Дек 2006)

Леночка написал(а):
			
		

> И все-таки может мне кто посоветует корсет?
> Я вот присмотрела Корсет ортопедический с ребрами жесткости IBS-3006
> Пойдет или нет?
> 
> ...



Брать или не брать корсет - вопрос не стоит. Главное - какой и подойдёт ли. Чтоб за станком сидеть можно было. Чего Вы хотите добиться? Инвалидности? Тогда неважно с рёбрами жёсткости или «Доктор диск», главное побольше находиться в сидячем положении. И почетное звании инвалида Вашей маме обеспечено.


----------



## Леночка (6 Дек 2006)

Вот это написали в заключении после обследования:

На серии MP-томограмм взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в двух проекциях лордоз сглажен. Определяется умеренно выраженное снижение высоты  и интенсивности сигнала по Т2 от межпозвонковых дисков.

Задняя медианная грыжа диска L5/S1 размером 0,8 см и шириной основания 2,5 см распространяется по дуге широкого радиуса в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон с признаками компрессии корешков слева.

Дорзальная диффузная протрузия диска L4-L5 размером 0,3 см.
Определяется грибовидная деформация дугоотросчатых суставов L3-L5, что в совокупности с вышеописанными изменениями приводит к деформации и сужению позвоночных каналов и позвоночных отверстий.

Просвет спинного канала сужен на уровне выявленных изменений, сигнал от структур спинного мозга «по Т1 и Т2» не изменен. Форма и размеры тел позвонков обычные, признаки дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков.

Заключение: MP-картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений поястнично-крестцового отдела позвоночника, осложненных грыжеобразованием. Спондилоартроз.


----------



## Кузьмич (18 Дек 2006)

Мои рекомендации, при условии их абсолютного соблюдения, часто являются достаточными для выздоровления человека. Но главная их цель - подготовить человека к процессу самовосстановления. Процесс этот строго индивидуальный. А я решил повыпендриваться, заделался этаким интернет-целителем. 

К сожалению, люди элементарных вещей не понимают, не отличают оскорбления от совета, слышат не то, что им говорят, а что хотят услышать. Смогут ли эти люди понять явления, которые становятся всё более и более очевидными, но доступны, увы не многим. Вот и американцы сделали "открытие" того, чему меня семь лет назад научили, чтоб вытащить себя из инвалидной коляски:

 "Ученые американского института биологических исследований Солка доказали, что эмбрион цыпленка способен регенерировать крыло. 

"В этом простом эксперименте мы удалили часть крыла эмбриона цыпленка, после чего активировали систему сигналов Wnt", передаваемых белком в стволовых клетках. В результате получилось новое крыло - "совершенное и прекрасное", - говорит руководитель исследования Хуан Карлос Изписуа Бельмонте. 

Хуан Бельмонте полагает, что генетические механизмы регенерации скрыты в геноме любого животного, но в процессе эволюции у многих они отключились. «Однако теперь можно сделать так, что любое позвоночное, включая, возможно, и человека, будет способно восстанавливать конечности, кровеносные сосуды, кости, мускулы и кожу - то есть, всё, что нужно", - уверен  ученый."

Межпозвонковый диск восстанавливается? Нет - сказали врачи, присваивая мне звание инвалида. Да - говорю я, исходя из собственного опыта. Только две причины могут помешать человеку самовосстановиться, если он даже будет соблюдать все рекомендации - злость и зависть. И последнее: всё, что здесь написано - это не для всех, а только для тех, кто способен думать.


----------



## Кронмед (18 Дек 2006)

Ничего нового американцы не открыли! Любая ткань способна к регенерации, если в ней осталась хотя бы одна здоровая клетка! Это доказали цитологи ещё в прошлом веке! Вопрос только в том, каким образом эту регенерацию индуцировать!!! Посмотрите на мой аватарчик! Это способ №1. Берите и владейте!!!aiwan


----------



## ssv (18 Дек 2006)

Кузьмич, вот есть тема и чтобы вам не писать туда реальные способы облегчения от боли, победы над ней, восстановлением подвижности?

А то, вы меня извините, действительно выглядит как такое умничество.

Люди читают, трятят свое время, желая получить от вас не долгое Вступление с элементами критики, а реальные, может быть какие-то ходы, которые пока не знакомы остальным. Пока только один PR.

Помните слова? Если не можешь помочь - хотя бы не мешай.
С уважением!aiwan


----------



## upssss (15 Ноя 2011)

Кузьмич написал(а):


> Такой же доктор и меня обязал надеть корсет. Кстати, недавно я его выбросил на помойку. Почти новый. Кожаный. Оттделанный сукном. Носил бы его, сейчас был бы инвалидом.
> 
> Этапы становления колясочника: появление боли - самостоятельное лечение - врач невропатолог (и иже с ним) - корсет, вольтарен, баралгин, новокаин и ещё десяток не полезных, но вредных препаратов - усиление боли - операция - временное облегчение - ивалид-колясочник.
> 
> ...


Расскажи!


----------



## Екатерина Дон (10 Сен 2013)

Кузьмич написал(а):


> Такой же доктор и меня обязал надеть корсет. Кстати, недавно я его выбросил на помойку. Почти новый. Кожаный. Оттделанный сукном. Носил бы его, сейчас был бы инвалидом.
> 
> Этапы становления колясочника: появление боли - самостоятельное лечение - врач невропатолог (и иже с ним) - корсет, вольтарен, баралгин, новокаин и ещё десяток не полезных, но вредных препаратов - усиление боли - операция - временное облегчение - ивалид-колясочник.
> 
> ...


прошло много лет после статьи,как Вы сейчас себя чувствуете?Поделитесь своими рекомендациями.Спасибо!


----------

